# In Memory of My Little Guy



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

I would just like to take a moment to make a post in memory of my 8 month old tegu, Taylor, who passed away yesterday. I got Taylor 2 months ago from someone who took horrible care of him. I knew he had MBD so i treated my little guy accordingly bringing him to the best vets around. Tuesday night around 11 he seemed to have what looked like a seizure, then suddenly his hind legs and tail went limp. I rushed my Taylor to the reptile emergency facility near me and $700 later we realized just how bad his MBD was. his radiographs were horrible his bones were so weak and frail they barely stood out from his liver and other organs. due to this His spine had collapsed which paralyzed him. The vets there were shocked at how healthy he appeared. They also mentioned the impeccable care that he was given in the hopes of trying to mend him they all wish that they had lived in his enclosure and was fed his diet and vitamins! His regular vet is devastated as am I and my fiance . I knew it was a long shot bringing him in and trying to save him but how can you help but get attached to such an adorable animal? Sadly I euthanized my little guy, as I thought would be the best decision for him. but i have no regrets in the time/money i spent trying to turn his life around and save him. 
Rest In Peace My Little Guy, Taylor. 
 :cry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

This is a picture of him basking in the hot sun.... [attachment=0]


----------



## tora (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that.  
It's always terrible to hear of a neglect story, and there are so many. 
He looks so sickly in that pic. Looked like a fighter, though. 
May he RIP.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 11, 2010)

It really is sad to hear that someone can neglect an animal like that. But hearing how much work and effort you put into him makes me glade to be a reptile owner because there are people out there who know the vaule of a life. I'm sure the last few months he had with you and the good care he was given is what made him hang on for the time. I'm sorry for your lose.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your kind words at this time.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 17, 2010)

I feel for you! Last Friday our little furry friend of 17 yrs. passed away. We got our Maltese Poodle when he was 4 weeks old 17 yrs ago and he was a very big part of our lives. 
Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## tora (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow 17 years was a good life.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep he had a good life, spoiled to say the least. It certainly is hard to let go though. Tons of pictures from all over, he loved to travel with us and he was very good at it.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry for you loss of your furry friend, I put my 15 year old black lab to sleep the day after we put to sleep taylor. I am much happier knowiing I got two happy months out of taylor and 15 out of my lab then never knowing them at all I am sure you are as well! 17 is quite old.. just old age? Cancer? Its so hard to do what we have to do to our loved ones... even if it is for the best. My thoughts are with you as well in this hard time.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 19, 2010)

Just old age. He was so funny as he got older. He has always been very active but has started to slow way down the last 3 or 4 years. And got a little grumpy with the other dogs and such. My cat was always his best friend. He had some kind of a tumor removed a couple of years ago, I thought for sure he was a goner then but he came home from the surgery and bounced back like no tomorrow. But last week I let him out first thing in the morning just like normal then when he did not come back my wife went looking for him and found him out by our water fall and he had passed.
Thanks for you kind thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

i knew id regret reading this..... :bawl


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a litter of eight week old rat terriers up here at the cabin ...


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 20, 2010)

What in the world are you going to do with a litter of Terriers all winter long? Your gonna have your hands full huh?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

They sell like hotcakes ... I raise bluetick and walker big game hounds too but have no winter hound puppies this year ... They do take some keeping up with ...


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a AKC Chocolate Lab (female) and a AKC Standard Poodle (male). They have given us 2 litters of Labradoodles, 16 in all. I just sold the last of the 2nd litter this last Wednesday. WHEEEW! They are cute but DUH-AAM am I glad that's done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Labradoodles!!!! My god !! Don`t worry I won`t tell any one ...


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 21, 2010)

WHAT? :shock: Montana! What can you mean? Are not Labradoodles a manly breed? After all they are rediculous hunting fools! I have even started training one to be a cow dog. :fc


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Don`t tell any one but I once had a small breeding population of toy poodles .. They loved to hunt and chase a ball but were just to yappy .. Great dogs tho they will do anything .. I thought of running standards on lion never got it done tho .. I like the dogos ...


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh I don't like the small poodles much at all, but the standards are way too cool.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 21, 2010)

I've got a friend that runs hounds on lions, I told him that he should try a standard. He doesn't want to deal with the grooming issue which I can't blame him. But I sure enjoy mine just as a pet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

I can clip a poodle in no time if he will stand for it ...


----------



## tora (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea I agree with Montana. I clip dogs for a living and standards have some hardy fur. I used to get some in that would come in RED from the red mountains nearby, and they would brush out and look as nice as ever. They would come in maybe twice a year too, lol.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 21, 2010)

Twice a yr? It seems as though I am clipping mine every other month.


----------

